# WebApplikation richtig deployen



## Luser_k (29. Jun 2008)

Hi,

eine wichtige Frage von einem Anfänger:

Ich habe bei meinem Provider einen TomCat Server bestellt.
Welche Dateien benötige ich zum Deployen der Applikation auf dem TomCat Server
und vor allem aus welchem Ordner?

Ich habe NetBeans entwickelt.

Ich habe 2 "web" Ordner mit den jeweiligen Ordnern siehe unten:
In den Ordnern "web" selbst befinden sich die ".jsp" Dateien, die ich benutze.

1.: root->build->web->META-INF
                                  resources
                                  WEB-INF

2.: root->web->META-INF
                       resources
                       WEB-INF


Muss ich komplett die Ordner in TomCat hochladen oder nur die .jsp Dateien?
Oder müssen noch die web.xml und context.xml?

Oder muss ich die web.xml, context.xml und die .jsp Dateien?

Bitte um schnellste Hilfe!

Luser_k


----------



## HLX (29. Jun 2008)

Luser_k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eine wichtige Frage...


Natürlich, die wichtigste aller Fragen... :roll: 



			
				Luser_k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe NetBeans entwickelt.


Ist zu bezweifeln.  :wink: 



			
				Luser_k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe 2 "web" Ordner mit den jeweiligen Ordnern siehe unten:
> In den Ordnern "web" selbst befinden sich die ".jsp" Dateien, die ich benutze.
> 
> 1.: root->build->web->META-INF
> ...


context.xml und web.xml müssen ebenfalls auf den Server und zwar in ihren jeweiligen Verzeichnissen. Sie werden dort vom Tomcat gesucht und zur Konfiguration verwendet. So wie es aussieht muss der Inhalt von root\web komplett hochgeladen werden.

Schau doch mal, ob dir Netbeans ein WAR-Archiv baut. Eclipse z.B. macht das.


----------



## Luser_k (29. Jun 2008)

Stimmt, es existiert ein Ordner namens "dist".

Da ist die .war Datei.

Reicht es, diese .war Datei hochzuladen oder muss ich die .xml Dateien ebenfalls hochladen?


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2008)

Hi,

i. d. R. reicht es, die war-Datei hochzuladen. 

Greetz


----------



## Atze (30. Jun 2008)

der tomcat bietet dir über die oberfläche, im tomcat manager, auch die möglichkeit eine war-datei zu installieren


----------



## Luser_k (7. Jul 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Hilfe. Die Applikation läuft nun wunderbar im Netz.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Luser_k


----------

